# can you get rubella even after MMR?



## mrskx0x0

Scarlett is up to date on all her jabs but i'm wondering if it's possible to get a mild case of rubella even though she's had the MMR? Just panicking because my pregnant sis came over yesterday :wacko: I've googled it and it looks more like rubella than chicken pox but surely the doctor should have recognised it!?!?


----------



## MikaylasMummy

YES!I never knew about this and only found out once I starte my nursing course and had to get testing done for my immune levels.I was fully vaccinated as a child/teen.when I was preg with both kids I was non immune to rubella.they assumed when I was preg with my second that they must have forgotten to Give me the booster after my first so I had another after I had my second.the tests revealed I am still non immune to rubella after two boosters.some people are non responders to certain vaccines and you will never know unless you for some reason need to be tested.I would always just be careful no matter what.however if her immunizations have worked she would be totally immune,but theres no real way of knowing.also if a pregnant woman is immune then she is safe from getting it and they test for rubella immunity routinely so she should know if she is non immune


----------



## Clo

I would agree because although its not exactly the same, I had my mmr as a child and then a few years later had a severe case of the mumps! X


----------



## mrskx0x0

Bugger! lol. It CAN'T be chicken pox, there's no fluid or scabs etc and the spots appeared 2 days ago now. Surely the doctor would have noticed if it was rubella?xxx


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Apparently so. The MMR jab gives them a 96% chance of not getting it but if they were to it protects them against it better. My son was diagnosed as having rubella last month but it could have also been a viral infection :shrug: the only way to confirm it is with a blood test and even then all they can go is give them anti-biotics if the symptoms are really bad. My son had very swollen lymph nodes and raised glands. He had a temp of 38.5 for around 5 hours and he was sick. He was fine within a week or so. There's still no certainty that he had it but I wasn't prepared to put him through a blood test when all it would do was confirm he had it, it wouldn't make treating it any easier.


----------



## MikaylasMummy

Are the spots all over or just on one body part?chicken pox look like pimples and are almost always itchy.could it be a viral rash?an allergy?did the dr say it was chicken pox?


----------



## mrskx0x0

Mikaylasmummy: They are most prominent on her face although they were all over on friday. They aren't pimply looking, they are only very slightly raised and not filled with anything at all. Yes, the doctor said it was chicken pox but everyone who has seen her has said it doesn't look like chicken pox to them. I wonder if he just agreed with me because that was what I asked him because I'd been exposed to it myself a couple of weeks earlier. He said I coulkd have carried it home even though I didn't contract it myself. 

Oh MrsB poor little fella. Those blood tests are nasty I agree, no point having them if you don't need one. I haven't noticed any swelling, that's the only thing keeping me from freaking out on behalf of my sister.


----------



## quirk

Yes, your LO can get rubella, but if she did, it would be a very mild case. My LO got rubella a few months ago and he's too young for the jab still. It started with spots on his face, that spread onto his torso, then onto his limbs and he had a temperature. It just feels like a bad cold or flu to them and they don't give you anything for it, but it lasts about 5 days. We had it confirmed, but there were no blood tests done. - We had a swab sent to our house a few days after, which we had to have him chew on for a couple of minutes, which we had to send off. I was for the Infection control, I think just so they could monitor outbreaks.

Thought I'd add that it didn't look anything like chicken pox. When the rash started appearing, it just looked like a heat rash, but just kept getting worse.


----------

